# Tobu World Buildings



## PLONIEN (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess I’ll need to put Tokyo on my bucket list, since there is a city to the north which has 102+, 1/25th scale models of the most famous buildings and places in the world, and _they are all outdoors, all the time_! I can’t even imagine how much time and money it took to create this place!

http://www.amusingplanet.com/2010/08/miniature-world-heritage-buildings-at.html 

http://www.yesicanusechopsticks.com/thesequel/TobuWorldSquare/nextpage.htm 

Now these guys really take garden modeling to unbelievable levels. 

If you want to see more, do a Google Image search for Tobu World. Lots of personal images posted on Flickr, etc., such as this group of photos http://www.flickr.com/photos/kav-p/1441875678/ 

Viewing these structures, I'm inspired... and depressed at the same time... since I would love to do that type of work, but don't have the time, money, nor _*skills!* 
By the way, wouldn't it be great if whoever provided the tens of thousands of 1/25th scale figures, sold bags of them to model railroders? They use so many figures that the scenes look *very real*. That's what is missing from most scale layouts... a lack of masses of people. 

Jack
Tantarra Western Railroad
Burleson, TX
_


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I too am inspired and depressed but not for the same reason. I am inspired by some of the things Pictured here that gave me a idea for coloring the canyons on my rr. I am depressed becasue there are so many great places and things to see out side of the USA and I will never get a chance to see them. How ever I have seen a lot of the United States. I have been to 48 of the 50 States.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My "inner ten year old" wishes visit there, and once inside to don a large lizzard suit and start running amok....


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Impressive!

The Parthenon would have looked better with the track and work trains going around it (which they use to move stones in place during the extensive renovation)

The World Trade Centers look eerie


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Very Cool


----------



## PLONIEN (Jul 31, 2008)

I found these YouTube vids which are a quick overview of the place. Note the wild animations used, like window washers going up and down the building windows! And the working bullet trains! What an idea for my entire backyard... build a 1/24th scale model of DFW airport and have moving airplanes and baggage tugs...








Six part short length series: 


1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo-Mx73L0TM&feature=channel 

2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JBiqR41iIg&feature=channel 

3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx8RokgZMMk&feature=channel 

4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ijkDtROWn8&feature=related

5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5e6QGxBraQ&feature=channel 

6 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCZa8QiCVvg&feature=related 
Enjoy.

Jack


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Spule 4 on 29 Oct 2010 08:21 AM 
My "inner ten year old" wishes visit there, and once inside to don a large lizzard suit and start running amok.... 



Two of the Phrases that sent me laughing so hard I all most soild my self when I was a kid werer

"Running Amok"

and 

"I am going to slap you silly."

JJ


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, that was the second bit which was a dose of reality that generally put an end to such ideas. Thanks JJ!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone knows if any photos/video of the construction are available? It would sure be interesting to see.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Burl, 

how is the big house behaving, you made two (?) years ago? any signs of weather influence?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're talking about my Imperial Hotel, it's weathering well. The only problem I've had is the sign trying to peel off the building and some decals fading. I'll try to get some pictures up sometime. It's making me favor PVC and resin for everything out doors. I had some other buildings where I glued castings over hardibacker and they're beginning to delaminate.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

The twin towers of the World trade center and the cruise ship look great caferacer


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

....and two blocks away sits a crow with the biggest horde of little figures with some serious bird bragging rights. 

Keith


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Burl, 
yes, pictures would be nice.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy cow, that's some awesome modeling! I'd like to know how they did it -- what materials they use, paints, etc.


----------

